# Wifi Problem...



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

I have Cyanogenmod 7.2.0-RC0-11-14 and Imoseyon's Lean Kernel 5.1. I had the stable release of Cyanogenmod before this and that wifi didn't work either. When I turned it on, the symbol would stay white and i wouldn't have connection. But now I just get an error. Any help?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you using boot manager?


----------



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm using Rom Manager


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Wifi is not working - or error.
1) delete all files in /data/misc/wifi and /data/misc/dhcp
2) make sure you flash kernel via CWR, not kernel manager or rom manager
3) clear dalvik cache from recovery, reflash kernel and reboot.


----------



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

I did that. I'll try again though...


----------



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

I just did all of that and am still getting an error.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

What error are you getting? You sure it's a problem with your phone and not your router/AP?


----------



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

It doesn't specify. I turn it on and it says "Turning on... " then just says error.

And yea I'm pretty sure. Like I said it works on the stock rom.


----------



## MikeyFlo (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had the same problem on CM7.2 where I turn on wifi and it doesn't find any networks and eventually will say "Activity Wi-Fi settings (in application Settings) is not responding." Then wifi will turn itself off.

I've tried different kernels, tried going back to stock through an RUU, and just tried the method mentioned above and have not been able to get it to work.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That's Protekk's CM7 isn't it. I missed that. I never had a problem with slayher's.


----------



## andersma (Nov 26, 2011)

But I was even on slayhers cm7 before and that didn't give me connection


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

andersma said:


> But I was even on slayhers cm7 before and that didn't give me connection


Sorry this thread got buried...

Have you tried WiFi on stock?


----------

